# 'Explosion' next to migration office in German town of Zirndorf



## RackMaster (Jul 27, 2016)

I hate to add to this forum.



> The explosion was caused by a suitcase full of aerosols. It was not confirmed if there were any casualties.




'Explosion' next to migration office in German town of Zirndorf


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Germany how is that refugee bullshit you tisk-tisk'ed the world about going for you?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Another day, another terroristic event. Tell me how this is not a conflict with global impact? 

The Chinese mass murder against helpless people does not count, but there was plenty of warning. 

It seems that the signs of mass murder across the globe are being handled after the fact. As long as that keeps up, the mass deaths of innocent, unarmed  people will continue.


----------

